# Coated shepherd, undercoat?



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Piper is just over 6 months now, and her adult coat is coming in, but I see no signs of an undercoat. Both of her parents were stock, with her sire being 'plush'. I'm just wondering when the undercoat is supposed to come in, if she has one.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, and some pictures. 























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That actually looks like fluffy undercoat on her now from what I can see. 
They are born fuzzy/undercoat (usually) and develop longer guard hairs as they get older.
Some side views (standing) may help...


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Do these help? 






























































I wish the quality were better, they look great on my iPad, but they degrade when I upload them on the app. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

We do need more pictures, and standing is the best!

Not ALL long coats have an undercoat. I was told that Ky might or might not have one. She's 18 months ... and doesn't have as thick fur as other LC's


The first picture is Kyleigh ... (the one with no snow) and the second picture is Odita - she belongs to Hattifattener in Latvia ... I've copied the picture of Odita from this thread so you can see the difference in thickness of both side by side

I have to admit, I am very very jealous of Odita's fur, but am quite glad I don't have to groom ALL that! Ky's is enough!


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

ETA: I've seen pictures of Kyleigh before, and I must say, she is beautiful.

okay, so i uploaded some of the better pictures to tumblr, so the quality would be better.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well that kinda does look more like guard hairs. 
What was she like as a puppy? 
For comparison of how puppies usually start out with fuzzy undercoat, I'll post pics of my Libby pretty soon.


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

My roommate has a Pembroke Welsh Corgi, and she's a month older than Piper and has an intense undercoat. So I guess it's making me question whether or not Piper has one. 

Also, because Piper isn't shedding NEARLY as much as Tilly is.

I got her at 3mo. so I'm not sure about before that, but I can post some pictures of around then.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Her coat looks a lot like Keefer's did at 6 months old:


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Did Keefer have an undercoat then or did he develop one later? I absolutely love his coloring, btw. He's stunning.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I couldn't tell you at what age I knew he had an undercoat, but he definitely has one, lol!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a standing picture, at a couple of months past his second birthday:










Hard to believe, but he turned 7 in August. :wub:


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Ahh! Look at all that fur! I will be all sorts of excited if Piper's coat turns out anything like his.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah good, I can't find puppy Libby anyway 
Keefer is so :wub:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We have had 2 coated GSDs. Our first appeared to be a Long Coated Standard as she had very thick undercoating under the longer fur. My current boy is probably a long hair. His fur is very silky and parts right down the center of his back. Here is a picture of him. He is groomed so his hocks and legs are trimmed up along with his tummy to keep him from getting too messy


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

This is another one of Romeo. He is 2.5 years. Again, his thighs, hocks, legs are tummy are groomed otherwise they get unruly with their very long length since he plays in water etc all the time so they will look a little shorter.


----------

